# Ear Candles



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Yesterday I lost the hearing in my right ear because I used an ear candle...I will put a link below for those who do not know what this is...but a short explanation is it is a candle that is lit while in the ear to remove any impurities from the ear canal, which then helps your sinuses and other miladies depending on the health store personel that you talk with. 

Anyway, yesterday I decided to use one of these devises...I have used them for the past 10 years without any negative ramifications. Well, yesterday I litterally may have caused permenant damage to my ear drum because I burned it by using the ear candle.

I felt like my head was expoding as I tried to remove the devise...as soon as the explosion subsided, I could hear nothing. After calling my Ear Nose and Throat Dr. I was rushed over and was told that these devises have been banned by the FDA for years....and yet they are still sold and people like myself are sucked into using them. Half my head is still throbbing today and I can't hear.

So, I am writing to let all of you know that if you have ever used one or thought about using one....please don't any longer. I have a hearing test in 10 days....but it has been a day now and I still cannot hear at all....it is upsetting that I did this to myself. It is very strange not hearing....background noises obscure all other things I am trying to hear so I feel like I hear nothing... I am hoping that once the swelling goes down in my ear from the burning and subsequent infection(can't believe how fast an infection started, the doctor has me on major antibiotics in both drop and oral form) that I will be able to hear again. The doctor also cannot see all of my ear drum so he is hoping that it is not the whole of it. 

Here is a link that describes what they are and how the FDA view them...but they are still sold to people like me....who don't know any better. Why would they still be allowed to be on the market if they can burn the ear drum and cause deafness.

http://www.quackwatch.org/01QuackeryRelate...s/candling.html

Regulatory Actions
Candles marketed with health claims are classified by the FDA as medical devices. As such, they are illegal to market without FDA approval, which none of them have. During the past few years, the agency has banned the importation of auricular candles marketed by at least four Canadian companies [6]:

Europe Cosmetiques, St. Lawrence, Quebec, which had claimed that its products were effective for treating ear wax build-up, hearing problems, sinus congestion, frequent migraines, and ear aches. 
Kencayd Consulting (aka Candela Ear Candles), Victoria, British Columbia, which had claimed that its products promoted better hearing, better lymphatic circulation, and pressure regulation. 
Superior Ear, a division of J&P Holdings, Parson, British Columbia, which had claimed that its products promoted better hearing, better lymphatic circulation, and pressure regulation . 
Purity of Life, Action, Ontario. 
In 1993, the FDA seized about $6,000 worth of candles, components, and brochures from Quality Health Products, of Fayette, Ohio. An FDA summary stated:

Adulterated - The article is a class III medical device for which no approved premarket approval application is in effect; and, the methods used in, and the facilities and controls used for, its manufacture, packing, and storage are not in conformity with current good manufacturing practice. Misbranded -- The article's labeling represents and suggests that it is adequate and effective for reducing ear wax, fever, and infections associated with a ruptured ear drum, and that it may be used as a replacement for surgical tubes inserted in the ear, which representations and suggestions are contrary to fact. The article's labeling fails to bear adequate directions for use for the purposes for which it is intended. The article is dangerous to health when used in the manner recommended and suggested in the labeling. The article was manufactured, prepared, propagated, compounded, or processed in an establishment not duly registered and was not included in a required list; a notice or other required information was not provided as required prior to its introduction into interstate commerce [7].

Early in 1998, the FDA ordered the president of Earth Care, of Ukiah, California, to stop marketing the Ear Candles advertised in his company's catalog. The letter noted that the product had been advertised as a "remedy for earaches, sinus headaches, swimmer's ear, allergies, and hearing difficulty effectively removes impurities from the passages by drawing excess wax, yeast, fungus, and bacteria . . . from the sinuses and lymph glands." [8] In September 1998, the agency issued an Import Alert which stated:

The Center for Devices and Radiological Health (CDRH), has determined that "Ear Candles" are medical devices as defined by Section 201(h) of the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act (The Act). An Ear Candle is a hollow wax cylinder (about ten inches long) intended to remove excess ear wax. This is accomplished by lighting the top of the candle-like product, and allowing it to create a vacuum to draw wax and other impurities from the ear.

The product labeling is false and misleading in that there is no validated scientific evidence to support the efficacy of the product for its intended use. Also, the label of the product contains inadequate directions for use since adequate directions cannot be written for the product's purported use. CDRH considers the product to be dangerous when used according to its labeling, since the use of a lit candle in the proximity of a person's face would carry a high risk of causing potentially severe skin/hair burns and middle ear damage.

Additionally, there has been no premarket notification filed (510(k)) for these products and the products appear to have been manufactured in establishments not duly registered or listed with the . . . FDA [9].

In November 1998, the FDA warned Nature's Way, of West Columbia, South Carolina, that it would be illegal to continue marketing ear candles because they are unapproved devices that would be dangerous to use as suggested in its catalog [10].

Ear candles cannot be legally sold in Canada. The Medical Devices Regulations of Canada's Food and Drug Act states that medical device of this type must be licensed by Therapeutic Products Programme of Health Canada before the product can be sold. No licenses have been granted for this product. Some promoters, in an attempt to avoid medical device regulations, advertise ear candles as being "for entertainment only". However, Health Canada considers that this product is sold for medical purposes, because there is no other reasonable use for ear candles. Canada has issued directives prohibiting the importation ear candles [11].

Despite these actions, ear candles are still widely available through the Internet and at health-food stores. The Awareness Institute of Lake Wales, Florida, not only sells products but offers a $75 course leading to "certification as an earconolgist."

I know this is long...but if I help just one person than it is worth it. Pray that I can hear once the swelling goes down.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

wow! i have never even heard of ear candles! i wish you the best and hope the hearing returns


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, that is so scary. I never heard of it either. I can't even imagine how you use it. I haven't read the link you posted but I will shortly. I know it feels so weired even if something minor happens to the ear. you can lose your whole balance and be confused. I just hope that you go back to normal soon.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I am so sorry Susan. I can't imagine how upset you must be. How about your other ear? Is it possible that you'll be able to have normal hearing in the uninjured ear? Hopefully your hearing will come back.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

I do hope that you are better soon and that your hearing is restored.

Yes, I have heard about ear candles and even though I have never used them, I will make enquiries to see if they are 'banned' here? Bet they are not!

I must admit I wouldnt use them, bit of a scaredy cat I guess? But sending you lots of hugs and wishes for a speedy recovery.


















Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for warning others. I have never heard of these before, either. You will be in my thoughts & prayers for a full recovery of your hearing.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I am so sorry this happened to you. I too had never heard of it until about 2 years ago. It is something that used to be done years ago. Actually, my hair dresser was doing them and talked me into it. I really just think what is "sucked" out of your ear is not gunk but just the wax. I had a lot of cracking and popping in my ears after it was done.

I did it once but not again. You can buy candles for it in most health food stores. 

Lets hope you get your hearing back and I will be thinking of you


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG,







I am so sorry about your hearing loss from the candles.I had not heard of ear candles until about a month ago when a friend mentioned that he & his wife both use these.He even encouraged us to try them,even though we have no ear or sinus problems.He said it was very good for cleaning all the gunk from the ears.But I'm a natural born sceptic,so I did an on-line search & found all the warnings & read about the awful things that can happen with these candles.So I passed on using them.It's so good of you to warn others about them.I sure hope you get your hearing back.Best wishes for a complete recovery.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

That is crazy! Is this the same thing as ear coning? They have that a some spas, i never tried it but I always wondered about it. I really hope you regain your hearing, that is very scary.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh susan i am so sorry that happened to you . i hope your hearing is restored Now!~ Denise


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

OMG, thats awful, I hope you get your hearing back soon. The only thing I heard of is at salons they do some kind of ear waxing to remove the wax.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan I am so very sorry this has happened to you, I have never heard of this product either. I do wish you a speedy recovery and also that your hearing returns quickly








I also would like to thank you for your warning, it has been well heeded. I am just wondering if you bought the product here in the US and if you did and it's banned then the place of purchase needs to be reported.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, I am so very sorry to read what you're going through. I have heard of ear candeling and had thought of looking in to it a couple years ago.... I am horrified that it has caused you such harm. I hope and pray that your hearing returns.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG Susan! I am shocked to hear that you have had such a significant reaction to the candling. There is a health food place in my town that has been advertising it and one of the hosts of a local news show did a report and had it done. He made it sound like it was lovely and soothing. I am shocked to hear that there are side effects. Thanks for the warning and I sincerely hope that the swelling will go down and you will have full hearing in your ear.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Susan, I hope the damage to your ear is not permanent. I have never heard of ear candles.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your prayers and warm thoughts....it is very freaky not being able to hear on that side....just really odd. I feel very off and I am not sure it is from all the medication they are giving me for the infection or if it is from not hearing. 

My daughter works in the pharmacy - going to be a pharmicist - and she tells me that the antibiotics they have me on are incredibly strong....I did nothing all day today or yesterday because I am just totally exhausted. 

Anyway, as for the things in the salon's, I would say to stay away from them because they are indeed the same thing. 

I am also looking into why these candles were sold - I bought them from a health food store around me....and it really makes me upset to think that others may have the same thing happen to them.

Just before I did the candles the other day I was talking to Debbie (3maltmom) and was telling her how wonderful they were and how great it felt afterward....I can't tell you how many people I have recommended them to over the years. I have called some of the people I know who may use them....including Debbie to say not to. I am just so angry that they were on the shelves to buy still.

Sorry for going on....I just feel horrible both without hearing and by getting others to possible use them....I feel like a drug dealer or something.

Susan


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww susan im so sorry..i hope you get ur hearing back soon!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> I am also looking into why these candles were sold - I bought them from a health food store around me....and it really makes me upset to think that others may have the same thing happen to them.
> 
> Sorry for going on....I just feel horrible both without hearing and by getting others to possible use them....I feel like a drug dealer or something.
> 
> Susan[/B]


I am so sorry for all you are going though, but you do need to be heard. I have never heard of ear candles, but I am sure there are many people out there having it done. Once you are feeling better, maybe you should contact someone that can get the word out about what can happen. Best wishes for a speedy recovery. I hope that you get your hearing back.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Susan, I am so sorry that this happened to you and I hope that the mediction will clear it up soon. Surely with all of the advances in medicine this can be fixed. My prayers are with you on a speedy recovery.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

So sorry this has happened to you







Prayers your hearing will return good as new


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Suz ~ Is your ear feeling a bit better? I sure hope the throbbing has stopped, or at least bareable. My prayers are with you for a full recovery. This is certainly a problem you didn't need addeed to your list.

I've checked with a couple of Health Stores in my area and yes, they do carry them. I will also check on this.

Thoughts and Prayers are always with you,

Debbie, Joplin, Frankie, Billy, Henry, Daisy and Little Angel Sammie


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words everyone....I really do appriciate them. 

I just got back from the EN&T doctor after waiting for close to 3 hours for him...not my normal guy...this one was about 365 years old and was crazy....he did the exact opposite of what my doctor said the other day which is not to move anything out of the ear until it heals a bit....this guy suctioned the ear....I thought I was going to just die right there.

I went because it is so severe with the throbbing and pain that I called for drops my daughter advised would help...I got the classic "we must see you in the office before we prescrip anything....even though my doctor is not there. UGGGG He also tested the nerve with some kind of device....I heard the sound in my bad ear and not my good one which he said was a good sign....Not sure I believe him at all....but I am still hopeful that my hearing will return once the swelling in the ear goes down. 

So now, my ear is throbbing even more and I am more annoyed that so little is being done to stop the sale of these candles. 

But, always looking for the bright side...when I walked in my favorite angel was waiting with a great welcome and lots of warm sloppy kisses. I just love my little man....he truly does make my boo boo's feel better.

Thanks everyone.

Susan


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Just wondering if you have any improvement??? I hope so!! Thats scary







Feel better soon!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I have also been thinking about you, Susan. Please let us know how things are going.....


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

My son and daughter in law got some of these ear candles from their chiropractor. The chiro. had been using them on my son and dil and two of my grandchildren for a while. After Greg bought some to take home he decided to run his own experiment with the candles. The "gunk" that the candle "pulls out of you ears" is actually the candle. Greg got exactly the same stuff even when the candle had never been inside an ear.


----------



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh my gosh, you poor thing! I really hope that your hearing comes back! I can't imagine the pain you're in - having an ear infection is so painful - I can't imagine having a burnt ear drum and not being able to hear on top of it









Thank you for posting this here. I had heard so much about ear candleing and was close to purchasing some candles for myself. Now I'll be sure to stay away from them.

Take care.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am just checking in to ask if you are any better Susan, I sure hope the pain has gone from your ear and your hearing is improving


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I had never heard of ear candles before your post, so I did a search for them on the internet. There is a site that worns people about them along with many more sites that sell them and say how wonderful they are. Thank you for telling your story about them and warning others of the dangers from using them. I hope that you are feeling better and that your hearing is improving as well


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Susan, I'm so sorry your suffering like this. I have had an ear infectiction and was in so much pain i was just in tears ...
I know this stuff is not legel here but it is deffinely out there... a friend of ours had mentioned it to us before that they did it... I did mention to them it did not sound safe to me... an my doctor said you should put noting in your ear and after that ear infection I don't... he even said q-tips are not good 
I can't imagine what your going through... I pray the aniti biotics work and your hearing returns. 
Again i'm very sorry and thanks for posting this to warn others.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks Everyone for thinking of me. 

Today was not a good day for pain...it seemed to be a bit better yesterday and then got worse again today. I still cannot hear at all and that is just horrible. 

I was wondering with my daughter today if the pain came from being around noise yesterday. I had to go to a resturant to plan my parents 50th wedding aniversary and it was more noise than I have had.

I was also wondering if even though I may not hear that it might get better as the swelling in the ear canal goes down because it feels like I am so conjested....I can't imagine that deaf people have this feeling all the time. Being this way is totally a learning curve though...I went to the grocery store (also the noise I was talking about) and I came home and cried....someone actually tried to ask me a question and I could not hear them at all because of all the background noise...very upsetting. 

But, I still have hope....my hearing test is not until next Monday so I hope that maybe the pain and swelling will subside and the hearing will come back. 

Thank you again for your warm thoughts...You are all just wonderful for continuing those prayers. 

Susan


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Wishing you all the best and hoping for a good recovery. I'm sorry you're suffering with this. It must be horrible. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

What a terrible thing to go through. I have never heard ear candling (and glad of it). I hope you are soon feeling much better and that your hearing 100%!!!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I hope you are feeling much better very soon. I'm sorry that you have to go thru so much pain and suffering.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan I am just wondering if you could perhaps put a cotton ball or something in that ear when you go somewhere noisy to protect it, even though you may not be able to hear anything from it at the moment perhaps your eardrum is very sensitive to the noise and maybe the wind etc.
I am so very sorry you are going through this and I will also continue to pray that your hearing returns to normal and your pain subsides very soon


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You poor thing...I hope that this all passes and that your hearing improves. This is yet another example of how important it is for us to share information to prevent others from making similar mistakes. I really appreciate your posting this information and again, I hope you start to feel like yourself again very soon.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh, Susan, I am so sorry for your discomfort and your hurt!! I have such problems with my ears and I cannot even use a q-tip because when I do I get real bad ear aches!! I can just imagine what you are going through!! My ear, nose and throat doctor told me to never put anything in my ears at all.

I will continue to pray for your returned hearing and I am so glad that I have never heard of ear candles!!

Get better soon,
Marie & Pacino


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Just checking in, Susan I hope you are feeling better today!







Please keep us posted, you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Susan, I am sorry to hear about your ear. I hope when the swelling subsides you can gain your hearing back. These candles sound awful!! Thank you for warning people.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Susan , I was just wondering how your doing... have you had any improvement with your hearing?


----------

